# Success hinges on Turkoglu



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> Hedo Turkoglu looks happy. Really happy, revealing nothing that resembles the disengaged expression television cameras would catch on the Toronto Raptors bench last season.
> 
> "I told my agent, 'Make this happen,' " he said Friday about the July trade to the Suns. " 'I don't care how much I have to give up, how much money it will cost me. I'm open to anything they want me to be. I want to be one of them.' "
> 
> ...



http://www.azcentral.com/sports/sun...hedo-turkoglu-will-show-up.html#ixzz10wMB9bya


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Let's hope we don't get the same Hedo that played in Toronto. He will be a key to how much success we have this season..


----------

